# Crystal 16 build



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Jeremiah (May 18, 2017)

Boat is looking great. I agree Timm is extremely helpful working through any issues that pop up.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the pictures. Looks great can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)

All topside glassed. Starting to fair.


----------



## Boatdesigner (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks great! What Shane didn't mention was that he is actually building a second one with his buddy at the same time! Good thing he has a really big garage.


----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)

Rolled two coats of primer on the decks today.


----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)

Finished installing the rub rail and both spray rail's. All that's left is finishing fairing and finish coat.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Great job Shane.

It takes patience to build a boat.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey...wait a minute. Are you cheating with a store bought console?


----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)

Absolutely. LOL. Found it online for about 125. Talked to Timm about this, he originally designed this for a tiller, he wanted to keep this a simple skiff. I knew I wanted a large casting deck aft along with a small console. It was fun trying to figure out how to run the rigging tubes up to the console. I've made plenty of mistakes a long the way but I'm very pleased with how everything is turning out. I can't say enough about how much Timm has always been there to talk to and come up with solutions to the problems that I had. I'm hoping to have the outside complete by next weekend. Hopefully she will be on a trailer soon.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Very nice, gotta feel real good doing this type of build / project. Best luck dialing it in.


----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)

Starting top coat


----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)

Boat passed Inspection today!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congratulations on a very slick project. Turned out nice!


----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)

On the trailer now. Need to order forward bunks to adjust the fit. Hopefully have her finished in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

She's a beauty. What are you planning for power?


----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)

LowHydrogen said:


> She's a beauty. What are you planning for power?


Going to go with Suzuki power.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats Shane. She's a beaut!


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)

Here are a few pics.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Came out awesome! Which engine are you gonna rig? Do you have before pictures?


----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)

Going to be a Suzuki motor.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Shane Campbell said:


> Going to be a Suzuki motor.


Hey what hp you thinking? I’m going with df60 in mine.


----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)

Are you building a 16? Yes the Suzuki 40, 50,&60 are all the same weight. Negligible cost.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Mine is 14. You think 60 is too much? I like to wakeboard.


----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

What a great job Shane.

Kudos to you on a beautiful skiff.


----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)

Finished the wiring tonight. A little clean up under the console tomorrow and start running hydraulic lines, and engine rigging.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice job. That’s some serious time. Notice the nice green grass turned frost burned.


----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Do you have a tiller and a wheel?


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Factory boats are nice but these are the build threads that I truly enjoy. Looks great!


----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)

Today I borrowed a tiller motor just to see how she floated and ran. Really happy with how she ran and handled. Timm designs a nice boat.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Shane Campbell said:


> Today I borrowed a tiller motor just to see how she floated and ran. Really happy with how she ran and handled. Timm designs a nice boat.


It's a beautiful build, I just couldn't figure out the tiller


----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)

Motor hung this morning. Hopefully will have it rigged next week.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2018)

Skiff looks great!


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

how much you paid for it if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)

Call Phil Dolan, he will give you the best price on Yamaha and Suzuki motors. Service is excellent.
http://dolanyachtservices.com/


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Shane Campbell said:


> Call Phil Dolan, he will give you the best price on Yamaha and Suzuki motors. Service is excellent.
> http://dolanyachtservices.com/


a bit too far away for me but thanks!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Cool! Why did you go with the DF50 as opposed to the DF60 considering they weigh the same (229lbs)?


----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)

Yobata, originally I was going to go with a 40, yes all three are the same weight, so I split the difference and went with the 50. I believe the 60 was to much anyway. I’ll post some performance numbers soon.


----------



## Shane Campbell (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks Luke!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man that white Suzuki looks good


----------

